# Taxes again.



## Bukrub (Jul 18, 2015)

i just got my 1099 from Uber, but it shows my gross fairs. No where does it mention the 20% Uber fee. How do I go about deducting that?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Bukrub said:


> i just got my 1099 from Uber, but it shows my gross fairs. No where does it mention the 20% Uber fee. How do I go about deducting that?


gross fares x .80 =


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

go to tax information on your partners dashboard there should be another link for tax summary you will find what they charged you for the Uber fee. You also have other things that are deductible.


----------



## Bukrub (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks guys, I posted this in Houston but quickly found my answer once it was moved here. Search is my friend. I know.


----------

